# [Heisec] GarretCom-Switches mit Hintertür



## Newsfeed (6 September 2012)

Die Industrie-Switches des Netzwerkausrüsters wurden mit einem Admin-Account ausgeliefert, der stets mit dem gleichen Passwort geschützt war.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

